# Suche folgendes Bike - Bischofsheim 65474 Region - Canyon Strive AL 7.0



## owl337 (11. Juli 2019)

Hallo MTB-News Forum,

leider wurde ich wohl Falle eines Betrügers auf Ebay KA, nachdem ich, stammend aus Norddeutschland, voller Freude das Canyon Stive von 2014 total überdimensioniert für meinen Lebensraum gekauft habe, mich drauf gefreut habe.. ist mir ein Fehler unterlaufen..

Nachdem ein Kaufvertrag zwischen mir und den Verkäufer aufgesetzt worden ist, habe ich Blind das Geld per Paypal Freunde & Familie überwiesen, tja, dummheit.. man sagt ja bekanntlich aus Fehlern lernt man...

Mir geht's nicht um das Geld, und da der ebay KA account seit 2014 besteht habe ich die Hoffnung das die Person einfach nur ne kurzschluss Reaktion macht.. suche ich jetzt das folgende Canyon Strive AL 7.0 von 2014 in der Region 65474 Bischofsheim.. vielleicht hat's wer von euch schonmal gesehen oder kennt den Besitzer?

Die Partliste füge ich auch einfach mal bei..

Die Rahmennummer im Kaufvertragt beginnt mit A1A... ist wahrscheinlich auch falsch, wie die Adresse wie ich mittlerweile herrausgefunden habe?

Ich bedanke mich vielmals bei euch, und wenn es den einen oder anderen unter euch gibt, der sich jetzt daran erfreut das ich darauf reingefallen bin, viel Spaß, ich weiß selber das es dumm und unüberlegt war  trotzdem hätte ich ja jetzt gerne mein rechtmäßigen Besitz 

Partliste:


Dämpfer: Fox Float CTD PerformanceGabel: Fox 34 Talas CTD EvolutionSchaltwerk: SRAM X9 medium Cage 10xUmwerfer: SRAM X7mit Kettenführung e.thirteen Schaltgriffe: SRAM X9Bremsen: Avid Elixer 5Naben: Sun Ringlé Charger Comp / SteckachsensystemFelgen: Sun Ringlé Charger Comp Kurbel/Innenlager: Race Face RespondVorbau: Race Face RideLenker: Race Face EvolveSattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb StealthPedale: Spank pedale Spike MTB
Gewicht: 14.3kg (ohne Pedale)Federweg Hinten/Vorne: 160mm 

Ich bedanke mich vielmals bei euch!!!

Lieben Gruß aus Norddeutschland mit neidischen Blick auf eure Berge 
Alex


----------

